# AFI vs. NYU (Screenwriting/dramatic writing)



## BWSwanson (Apr 8, 2010)

I posted the same query on the general questions page, but figured that I would cover my bases.  

I have been accepted to both...

Anybody have any thoughts/advice?


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 8, 2010)

BWSwanson,

Try not to spam the threads with the same question. Next time consolidate your questions and make one post. Also, this topic has been covered before. Please use the search feature. You will be surprised what you will find on AFI's and NYU's writing programs. Best of luck with your decision and congrats on getting in.

Best regards,
SilverLenz


----------



## One Real Wonder (Jun 19, 2010)

Cross posting IS NOT SPAM. Also just because an issue, or idea has been covered DOES NOT mean those threads are usable, up to date, or even accurate. I do get tired of forum "sheriffs."

I would go to NYU, and get a Business (preferably Marketing) Degree with your Film Degree.


----------

